# What 3rd party Flashes offer in camera control



## Marine03 (Feb 17, 2012)

I know I can control the 580EX2 from my 450D menu's but for price reasons was more interested in the metz 58AF2 or maybe another brand, but can't seem to locate information weather any of those can be controlled from within the camera menu's 

Any help is apreciated


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 17, 2012)

Take a look at the Yongnuo 565. It offers ETTL function with Canon, but not high-speed sync or master mode. I have never used this new model- I have the 560 version (full manual), and I love it. It looks a LOT like Canon's 580ex II, and it is actually pretty tough- it recently fell off a light stand in my house, hit a metal crossbar on a stool on its way to hitting the ground. It was fine. They are also cheap enough that you could get 2 or 3 and still be saving money! So not a huge investment.

Check out the reviews on speedlights.net


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 17, 2012)

Marine03 said:


> I know I can control the 580EX2 from my 450D menu's but for price reasons was more interested in the metz 58AF2 or maybe another brand, but can't seem to locate information weather any of those can be controlled from within the camera menu's
> 
> Any help is apreciated



To the best of my knowledge the Metz 58 is the only third party flash that offers almost exactly the same functionality as the 580EXII. There are ever so slight differences with a few things that you may or may not like. Go to the Metz web site and have a look at the Canon specific manual for the 58AF-2. Can't speak to your specific camera model so you might want to research that as well.

I came pretty close of buying that one instead of my 580EXII. There are at least two features that I find pretty interesting: it beeps when charged up and it has it's own Metz specific master group which under certain circumstances can offer a few extra options when combined with other flashes (Canon or Metz). What I didn't like that much about was the subjective build quality when directly compared to the Canon. Neither of them is perfect but both seem to be really really good. I'm pretty sure that I'll add a 58 at some point.


----------



## stabmasterasron (Feb 17, 2012)

I have the Yongnuo 565, a Canon 430exii and an Yongnuo ST-E2 controller. This is a nice setup that gives plenty of control. The Yongnuo 565 does not have hypersync or commander mode, but other than that, it is really nice and powerful, and has all the other functions of the canon 580ex ii.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 17, 2012)

the Nissin flashes are a direct replacement for the genuine gear..


----------



## Marine03 (Feb 17, 2012)

stabmasterasron said:


> I have the Yongnuo 565, a Canon 430exii and an Yongnuo ST-E2 controller. This is a nice setup that gives plenty of control. The Yongnuo 565 does not have hypersync or commander mode, but other than that, it is really nice and powerful, and has all the other functions of the canon 580ex ii.



Im not sure if I'll need it but the high speed sync seems important... its really hard trying to pick a flash, that can do what the big buys can for less money


----------



## stabmasterasron (Feb 17, 2012)

High speed sync is cool if you are trying to use really high shutter speeds, for example to freeze motion, or trying to reduce the exposure if you are shooting into the sun or another really bright light source. I have tried to use it a few times with my 430ex ii. It is fun, but I honestly don’t find much use for it. Maybe others do.
The commander mode, if you have, or rent other flashes to use in a multiflash setup is important. I get around this with the ST-E2 controller. The Yongnuo ST-E2 is just like the canon version.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 17, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> Marine03 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I can control the 580EX2 from my 450D menu's but for price reasons was more interested in the metz 58AF2 or maybe another brand, but can't seem to locate information weather any of those can be controlled from within the camera menu's
> ...



I used to use the metz flashes almost exclusively until just out of curiosity, I borrowed the 580 ex II from canon for 2 weeks and ruined me haha. The build quality, while it never screamed weak, comparing the two would be like comparing an L lens to a non L lens. The 24-105 build to the 17-55 build. I never had problems with the metz but it is noticeable. Also because of the extra removable foots (canon/nikon/sony/met/etc) the connectors can get weaker than normal and I found because of that, ETTL connections got very iffy... sometimes it would connect with ETTL quickly, other times it would show TTL but not ETTL... Cant say i've ever personally used the nissin or the yongnuo flashes... They just seemed, from the eye test, lesser flashes even though I'm sure they are fine flash units, it just wasn't for me. But if money is an issue, i recommend the metz for features vs value.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 18, 2012)

if you don't need high speed sync the yongnuo 565 is a good option i like the additional battery packs they do too and use them with all my 580s i have the youngnuo ste2 transmitter too which works well.
the nissin 866i do high speed sync but for the price i would rather go with canon 430exii flahses
i put this up
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3381.0.html
explaining how you can use completely manual setup flashes
I mean you can get the older manual yongnuo flashes for under $50 new and poverty wizards for $20
cheap as way to start out learning flash, and once you understand manual flash getting your head around how ettl works is easy.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 18, 2012)

stabmasterasron said:


> High speed sync is cool if you are trying to use really high shutter speeds, for example to freeze motion, or trying to reduce the exposure if you are shooting into the sun or another really bright light source. I have tried to use it a few times with my 430ex ii. It is fun, but I honestly don’t find much use for it. Maybe others do.
> The commander mode, if you have, or rent other flashes to use in a multiflash setup is important. I get around this with the ST-E2 controller. The Yongnuo ST-E2 is just like the canon version.



If you're using flash, you wont need the high shutter speed to freeze motion - the flash would do that. Far better than the shutter can, I might add...

Personally I'd go with the Canon speedlights, the 430 isn't overly expensive, the 580 is better. If I did have to go third party, it'll be Nissin, but I still can't get over the fact I'd have basically using a pack of instant noodles to flash...

>.>
<.<


----------

